# Celebrating!!



## Big Paws Up (Oct 12, 2011)

I had to share this with people who would understand! Hope this is the right section.

I'm going to try to get the short version of the background. In March, Animal control brought us two abandon male "pit bulls". They had been left in cages in an apartment for about a week (estimated). They were filthy and completely emaciated. The brindle was so dehydrated that when I tried to bathe the feces off him, his skin ripped an bled.The black boy is so smart but beyond high energy - he was destroying his kennel. They were part of a court case until June when we finally took possession of the dogs. I have been working with both of these dogs on basic manners and obedience (just learning a leash) since they came in 7 months ago. 

I haven't been to the shelter this week due to a broken bone in my wrist. I get a call on Sunday - our black boy is going home! 

But the brindle has torn out his stitches from the neutering. He'll be back to the shelter on Tues, could I just come in an sit with him. This morning I come in to an email. The vet tech called last night - she is keeping him! She will sign the paperwork this morning. 

So both of my boys have a home.:clap2: I'm so happy I'm practically in tears! This is WHY I work with rescue dogs.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

That is awesome! Makes it all worth it, right? 

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Just saw this. I am so happy they have homes.  I agree with +two do you have any photos?


----------

